# A couple of new ones!!



## wombat (May 13, 2015)

I'm really liking this Jarrah, it has such a beaut color to it. It's not quite as shock resistant as the spotted gum or karri, so when I get a new board I whack the sh**** out of a test piece first. When you do break it, it looks very similar to walnut when it's snapped in half. They're both splitframes so at least I don't have to worry about any cross grain failure

the first is a Jarrah frame with olive wood on an ash and red gum spacer.





the second is Jarrah with a Queen's ebony swell on ash and red gum with some ebony tips and brass pinning.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (May 13, 2015)

Sure love the wood combinations you use. And you produce such wonderful works of art! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 13, 2015)

Beautiful as usual. Great work.


----------



## manbuckwal (May 13, 2015)

They both look great Walter .


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 13, 2015)

Walter you have really set the bar for Katties, and these more than measure up. Nice work! I agree the Jarrah is extremely nice.


----------



## wombat (May 13, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Adam Fausch (Jun 11, 2015)

These look amazing. I am not sure I know what they are though. Are they sling shots?


----------



## wombat (Jun 11, 2015)

Adam Fausch said:


> These look amazing. I am not sure I know what they are though. Are they sling shots?



Haha yep. this one has bands to give you a better idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 11, 2015)

I like the pin stripes Walter! Those seem lie wider bands than you usually use. Are those new? Well done again


----------



## wombat (Jun 11, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> I like the pin stripes Walter! Those seem lie wider bands than you usually use. Are those new? Well done again


Nope, the bands should be the usual size, just the angle I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 11, 2015)

Really nice, making a few of those is one my list, just need all this stupid real world to get outta the way!


----------

